# No Pellet Stove in a Bedroom?



## Arnold Ziffel (Feb 5, 2011)

I have heard that some, maybe all, pellet stoves should not be installed in a bedroom.  WHY?   

Details:  New addition to house with a Master Bedroom.  Considering installing a Thelin Gnome in the bedroom for supplemental heat, ambiance fires, nice look of the stove.  When installed to code what would be the problem?  The room and house are equipped with smoke detectors and carbon monoxide detectors.
             What am I missing?  Thanks for sharing FACTS and OPINIONS.


----------



## rickwa (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably has to do with UL testing.  Dont do it if it says not to.  If there ever was a problem insurance would not pay


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Feb 5, 2011)

To my knowledge the Thelin company does not mention any restriction on bedroom use.  I've just heard it casually from some folks that may or may not know the facts.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Feb 5, 2011)

As long as the stove was installed/vented properly, and it has proper clearance from combustibles, a pellet stove should be fine in a bedroom. Check local codes to make sure, some areas forbid heating appliances in areas of homes that lack a direct exit outdoors (windows don't count!).


----------



## EarthStove (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> As long as the stove was installed/vented properly, and it has proper clearance from combustibles, a pellet stove should be fine in a bedroom.



This is simply not true.

Typically, building codes will not allow for a combustible heat source in a bedroom that has more than 10k BTU output and sometimes never.


----------



## twojrts (Feb 5, 2011)

Me thinks he should check with his insurance co and also the county code enforcement folks.  

That way he has the right answer.

Just MHO!


----------



## Doocrew (Feb 5, 2011)

Building code prohibits space heaters in bedrooms primarily due to CO concerns. That and the fact that they have only one exit I am sure is an issue. Check your local codes to be sure.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 5, 2011)

OBEY - DO NOT QUESTION


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2011)

I always thought previously that having a pellet stove in a bedroom was not allowed, but upon looking back at both my Astoria and Englander owner's manuals, they only say that the stove should not be installed in the bedroom *of a mobile home*.

Personally, I wouldn't install one there due to the CO concerns, but I think local building & fire codes need to be checked.


----------



## checkthisout (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you look at the installation manual?

I know that H.U.D. does not allow the installation of any solid-fuel burning appliance to be a installed in a bedroom if it's being installed in a Mobile Home. Outside air is also required. 

I think both of these requirements are good practice no matter what your installation though. 

I also had to run a #8 ground lead to the chassis. I would probably do this no matter what if I lived in an area with lots lightning.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 5, 2011)

Section 304.5 of the Uniform Mechanical Code states, "Fuel-burning equipment shall not be installed in a closet, bathroom, or a room readily usable as a bedroom, or in a room, compartment or alcove opening directly into any of these."

There is one exception that I'm aware of and it isn't a pellet stove.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Feb 5, 2011)

If you install a pellet stove in your bedroom, don't get it inspected, and if you ever move, that pellet stove is going with you. Also, if the stove burns your house down, your insurance won't pay a dime. Bottom line - not a great idea. Just buy an electric ceramic heater to make that bedroom cozy, run it sparingly or it'll cost you a fortune. 

My initial response was based on having seen fireplaces in 2nd floor bedrooms in older, large victorian style houses around my area. I suppose code would require those 2nd story bedroom fireplaces to be sealed off permanently.


----------



## nosaudioil (Feb 6, 2011)

The stove in the bedroom code is much like not installing a TV in the bedroom. The operator might become too interested in playing with the stove or the TV rather than the spouse.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 6, 2011)

EarthStove said:
			
		

> ChrisWNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My neighbor built a brand new house on the lake with a 30K BTU zero clearance DV LP gas fireplace in the master bedroom and passed all codes! If we can have gas in the bedroom then we can have almost anything So check with your town Building Inspector


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> EarthStove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direct vent sealed combustion chamber devices are the exception I mentioned above.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Feb 6, 2011)

Putting a pellet stove or any other type of  open flame appliance in a bedroom is just plain stupidity.  If supplemental heat is needed consider an oil filled electric radiator, they work well and are no where near the cost of a pellet stove to operate.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 6, 2011)

' Section 304.5 of the Uniform Mechanical Code states, â€œFuel-burning equipment shall not be installed in a closet, bathroom, or a room readily usable as a bedroom, or in a room, compartment or alcove opening directly into any of these.â€ '

If you have a stove in your living room, MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE that there is not a couch or chair or rug on the floor that someone might fall asleep on in that room, or any room that opens on it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 6, 2011)

earlll said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it isn't.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Feb 6, 2011)

My town's fire code won't accept a pellet stove in the bedroom due to CO concerns. 

The Fire Chief stated that even with CO detectors, you could possibly be unconscious before the detector went off.


----------



## summit (Feb 6, 2011)

solid fuel units can't be installed in a sleeping room. Only DV gas units can be installed in such areas legally. 
There is one way around it, and thats if the room has no closing doors and is open to the rest of the house. We had one woman who managed to get around this because of the way her house was designed: It was a big saltbox style house, all open archways, just dividing walls with open ceilings to the rest of the house. No doors between rooms, just off set short open walls so you didn't have a direct line of sight into the bedrooms/bathrooms. In essence the entire house was open to the "sleeping rooms". Her ins co let her put in 2 PE stoves: one in the large open great room, and on one the other end that was open to the master bath/bedroom. Most houses aren't designed this way, so unless you wannd start knocking down walls for the wide open concept, you can't put a solid fuel heater in a bedroom.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 6, 2011)

In some states even the certified for bedroom installation DV gas units have to be modified prior to installation.


----------



## Glosta (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't imagine having to haul wood pellets upstairs to my bedroom.  Hell, as it is, my wife can't get me to bring laundry up to our bedroom.

On a side note.....I wonder how many bags of wood pellets the walk-in closet  can hold????  Hmmmmm


----------



## UncleAnthony (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure I read on some site prior to buying a stove to NEVER install in the bedroom.
Could be carbon monoxide death before awakening, or fire in the bedroom without a chance of fighting it.
Why take the risk ?


----------



## UncleAnthony (Feb 6, 2011)

Glosta said:
			
		

> I can't imagine having to haul wood pellets upstairs to my bedroom.  Hell, as it is, my wife can't get me to bring laundry up to our bedroom.
> 
> On a side note.....I wonder how many bags of wood pellets the walk-in closet  can hold????  Hmmmmm


Don't know, but excellent place to store some bags !


----------

